# Durchfluss berechnen mit Qh Kurve



## omit (4 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich muß anhand eines Höhenstandes einen Durchfluss berechnen. Ich habe eine QH-Kurve mit 40 Stützpunkten.
Für alle 10 cm habe ich den passenden Durchfluss.

Wie kann ich das am besten bewerkstelligen? Ich habe eine S7 CPU 315.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß Omit


----------



## Kai (4 Mai 2009)

Siehe das folgende Programmbeispiel:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10337

Gruß Kai


----------



## omit (4 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ist für mich als Anfänger zwar nicht ganz verständlich aber ich werd mich mal dran versuchen.

Gruß Omit


----------



## Kai (4 Mai 2009)

Was verstehst Du denn nicht? 

Hier ist einmal ein kurzes Beispiel für die Berechnung einer Trendlinie in Microsoft Excel 2000:

Die *Wertepaare* in *Excel* eingeben und als *Diagramm* darstellen.

Im *Diagramm* mit der rechten Maustaste auf die *Datenreihe* klicken und im Kontextmenü den Menüpunkt *Trendlinie hinzufügen* auswählen.

Im Register *Trendlinie hinzufügen* im Registerblatt *Typ* als *Trend-/Regressionstyp* den Typ *Polynomisch mit der Reihenfolge 4* auswählen.

Im Register *Trendlinie hinzufügen* im Registerblatt *Optionen* einen Haken bei *Gleichung im Diagramm darstellen* machen.

Im Register *Trendlinie hinzufügen* mit der Maus auf *OK* klicken.

Im *Diagramm* wird die *Trendlinie* mit der *Gleichung der Trendlinie* eingefügt.

Die *Gleichung der Trendlinie* kann in *STEP 7* programmiert werden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (4 Mai 2009)

Bei der Berechnung der Gleichung der Trendlinie ist auch folgender Beitrag aus der Microsoft Knowledge Base zu beachten:

ID122967 Diagramm-Trendlinien-Formel in Excel ist ungenau

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nico99 (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo!

In der OSCAT-Bibliothek sind Bausteine für Interpolation vorhanden. Dort können die Wertepaare direkt im DB hinterlegt. Weiss allerdings nicht mehr, wieviele maximal möglich sind.


----------



## nekron (5 Mai 2009)

Moin moin ...

da ich den Baustein in OSCAT erst vor kurzem angeschaut hab bin ich mir fast sicher das es 5 Paare sind ...

Gruss,
michael


----------



## Nico99 (5 Mai 2009)

Kann durchaus sein. Wenn seine Kurve nicht zu "komplex" ist, könnte es ja reichen.


----------



## omit (5 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich hab mich heut mal an dem Beitrag von Kai versucht und bin gescheitert.
Ich hab einen Höhenstand und dann noch 35 Stützpunkte für den Durchfluss. Muß ich nun erst die Trendlinie mit Excel machen um die Formel zuerhalten? Oder geht es auch ohne Excel. Ich hab Excel 2000 und hab es damit versucht.
Leider kam nichts tolles dabei raus. 

Gruß Omit


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2009)

omit schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich hab mich heut mal an dem Beitrag von Kai versucht und bin gescheitert.
> Ich hab einen Höhenstand und dann noch 35 Stützpunkte für den Durchfluss. Muß ich nun erst die Trendlinie mit Excel machen um die Formel zuerhalten? Oder geht es auch ohne Excel. Ich hab Excel 2000 und hab es damit versucht.
> Leider kam nichts tolles dabei raus.
> 
> Gruß Omit



Kai hatte ja auch einen Link mitgegeben, da findest du ein Beispiel für Excel. Probier das doch mal mit deinem Excel2000 aus.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=59633&postcount=9


----------



## omit (7 Mai 2009)

Also das mit der Trendlinie in Excel hab ich nun hinbekommen. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass wenn ich mit Step 7 die Berechnung mache die Kai als Beispiel hat, nicht das Ergebniss rauskommt welches ich mir vorstelle. Vielleicht stimmt da was nicht mit der Berechnung. 
Ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher wie das mit den verschiedenen Arten der Berechnung funktioniert. 

Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen " Polynom-Regression n=4 " und
" Polynom-Regression n=6 " ?

Wenn ich mein Ergebniss habe und dieses lautet
*y = -5E-08x6 - 1E-07x5 + 3E-05x4 - 0,0002x3 - 0,0269x2 - 1,1173x + 54,959* 
wie schreib ich denn dann in Step 7 die *5E-08*? Das ist ja keine Gleitpunktzahl. Oder?

Leider bin ich im Programmieren noch ein blutiger Anfänger und tu mir da schon sehr schwer.
Vielleicht kann ich ja auch jemandem meine Werte schicken und derjenige kann mir dann sagen wie ich es Programmieren muß so das es funktioniert.

Gruß Omit


----------



## omit (7 Mai 2009)

Was für ein Programm ist das eigentlich, mit dem Kai in diesem Beitrag die PDF´s gemacht hat?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=59615&postcount=8

Das sieht besser aus als Excel.


----------



## crash (7 Mai 2009)

5E-8  =  5*10 hoch -8  =  0,00000005


----------



## Kai (9 Mai 2009)

omit schrieb:


> Also das mit der Trendlinie in Excel hab ich nun hinbekommen. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass wenn ich mit Step 7 die Berechnung mache die Kai als Beispiel hat, nicht das Ergebniss rauskommt welches ich mir vorstelle. Vielleicht stimmt da was nicht mit der Berechnung.


 


omit schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich ja auch jemandem meine Werte schicken und derjenige kann mir dann sagen wie ich es Programmieren muß so das es funktioniert.


 
Kannst Du mal Deine Excel-Datei (mit den Werten für die Stützpunkte und die berechnete Trendlinie) als ZIP-Archiv gepackt hier in das Forum stellen?



omit schrieb:


> Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen " Polynom-Regression n=4 " und
> " Polynom-Regression n=6 " ?


 
Bei einer Polynom-Regression mit n=4 bekommt man ein Polynom vierten Grades, also ein Polynom mit den Koeffizienten a0 bis a4:

P(x) = a0 + a1*x^1 + a2*x^2 + a3*x^3 + a4*x^4

Bei einer Polynom-Regression mit n=6 bekommt man ein Polynom sechsten Grades, also ein Polynom mit den Koeffizienten a0 bis a6:

P(x) = a0 + a1*x^1 + a2*x^2 + a3*x^3 + a4*x^4 + a5*x^5 + a6* x^6

Ein Polynom sechsten Grades liefert ein genaueres Ergebnis als ein Polynom vierten Grades. Bei einfachen Funktionsverläufen ist der Unterschied im Allgemeinen aber so gering, dass auch ein Polynom vierten Grades ein ausreichend genaues Ergebnis liefert.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polynom

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (9 Mai 2009)

omit schrieb:


> Was für ein Programm ist das eigentlich, mit dem Kai in diesem Beitrag die PDF´s gemacht hat?
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=59615&postcount=8
> 
> Das sieht besser aus als Excel.


 
Ich habe hier mit dem Programm MatheAss gearbeitet:

http://www.matheass.de

Gruß Kai


----------



## omit (10 Mai 2009)

Hallo Kai.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt mal eine Trendlinie mit dem Mathe Ass gemacht und da hab ich wieder andere Ergebnisse als mit Excel.

Hier jetzt das File. Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen.

Anhang anzeigen Trendlinie.zip


Gruß Omit


----------



## Ide (12 Mai 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Link, wo erklärt ist wie man aus den Wertepaaren eine Funktion bekommt
> Lineare Regression
> 
> [EDIT] Man braucht eigentlich die nonlineare Regression, mal gucken ob ich da auch noch einen Link zu finde. Den oberen Link lasse ich auch mal stehen [\EDIT]



Hier noch etwas zum Thema von Marlob aus einem anderen Thread


----------



## Ralle (12 Mai 2009)

omit schrieb:


> Hallo Kai.
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt mal eine Trendlinie mit dem Mathe Ass gemacht und da hab ich wieder andere Ergebnisse als mit Excel.
> 
> ...



Sieht doch gut aus. Genauer wirst du es mit einer Formel kaum hinbekommen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## omit (12 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass wen ich mit den Daten der Trendlinie in Step 7 die Berechnung mache, so wie Kai in seinem Beispiel, nur Müll rauskommt.

Wenn ich nach der Berechnung am Baustein vorne einen Wert der X-Achse hinschreibe, müßte doch hinten der dazugehörige Wert der Y-Achse kommen. Oder versteh ich da was falsch?????

Gruß Omit


----------



## Ralle (12 Mai 2009)

omit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das Problem, dass wen ich mit den Daten der Trendlinie in Step 7 die Berechnung mache, so wie Kai in seinem Beispiel, nur Müll rauskommt.
> 
> ...



Das sollte dann genau so sein.

Aber:

1. Ist deine Formel richtig in Step7 umgesetzt?
2. Lies mal das: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=88170&postcount=6

Wen man also große Unterschiede bei den einzelnen Gliedern hat, welche dann aufaddiert werden, könnte es zu Problemen kommen.

Ich würde einfach mal jeden einzelnen Rechenschritt, den die SPS tut, mit dem Taschenrechner nachvollziehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß die Rechenschritte von dir falsch programmiert sind ist rel. hoch, sag ich mal.


----------



## Kai (12 Mai 2009)

omit schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt mal eine Trendlinie mit dem Mathe Ass gemacht und da hab ich wieder andere Ergebnisse als mit Excel.
> 
> Hier jetzt das File. Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen.


 
Die Trendlinie in dem File ist falsch, ich habe in Excel die Trendlinien für n=4 und n=6 noch einmal neu berechnen lassen:

y = 6,3335*x^4 - 8,422*X^3 + 7,2028*x^2 + 0,3665*x

y = 7,0285*x^6 - 6,5093*x^5 - 7,2915*x^4 + 12,802*x^3 - 2,1681*x^2 +1,6213*x

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (12 Mai 2009)

Nachtrag:

Die Trendlinie für n=6 liefert etwas genauere Werte als die Trendlinie für n=4.

*Trendlinie n=4*

y = 6,3335*x^4 - 8,422*X^3 + 7,2028*x^2 + 0,3665*x

R^2 = 0,9996

*Trendlinie n=6*

y = 7,0285*x^6 - 6,5093*x^5 - 7,2915*x^4 + 12,802*x^3 - 2,1681*x^2 +1,6213*x

R^2 = 0,9999

Ich würde im Programmcode für STEP 7 also mit der Trendlinie für n=6 arbeiten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## RobiHerb (12 Mai 2009)

*Physik*

Hallo,

ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt, aber mit numerischer Mathematik kann man ganz schön richtig liegen und doch total daneben. (Eure Excel Approximation würde ausserhalb des Bereichs sehr schnell in die Büsche laufen)

Die Hydrodynamik geht davon aus, dass eine Durchflussmenge in Abhängigkeit vom Höhenstand mit hoehe^3/2 sich errechnet. (Poleni Formel)

Eine ausführliche Abhandlung der Physik findet Ihr hier:

http://www.nivus.de/ximages/18342_flow.pdf


----------



## Ide (8 Juni 2009)

Und? Wie läuft die berechnung?


----------



## omit (8 Juni 2009)

Danke der Nachfrage. Habs jetzt soweit hinbekommen. Konnte es bis jetzt zwar nur Simulieren aber ich denke es paßt so.


----------



## Stephan112 (19 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem... Ich habe einen Behälter mit Wasser und auf dem Behälter einen Pumpe... Auf den Behälter möchte ich eine Ultraschallmessung bauen um den höhenstand zu bestimmen...
ist es möglich darüber den Durchfluss Anzeigen zu lassen?
Das Ganze soll im wincc angezeigt werden. In M3/m

vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## weißnix_ (19 September 2014)

Sicher. Du musst das Behaeltervolumen in Abhaengigkeit von der Fuellhoehe berechnen und die volumendifferenz ueber die zeit ist der Durchfluss


----------



## Stephan112 (19 September 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Sicher. Du musst das Behaeltervolumen in Abhaengigkeit von der Fuellhoehe berechnen und die volumendifferenz ueber die zeit ist der Durchfluss




Vielen Dank für den Tipp :/ aber soweit war ich auch schon
ich hab leider noch keine Ahnung von Berechnungen mit der S7


----------



## Bapho (21 September 2014)

Stephan112 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp :/ aber soweit war ich auch schon
> ich hab leider noch keine Ahnung von Berechnungen mit der S7



Dann ist die Antwort auf deine oben gestellte Frage ein klares Ja.

Wenn du genauere Antworten möchtest, stelle bitte genauere Fragen.


----------



## Stephan112 (21 September 2014)

Bapho schrieb:


> Dann ist die Antwort auf deine oben gestellte Frage ein klares Ja.
> 
> Wenn du genauere Antworten möchtest, stelle bitte genauere Fragen.




Sorry  hast recht.

hat jemand eine entsprechende Berechnung  mit der S7 zur Hand, und würde sie vielleicht posten?
das würde mich sehr viel weiter bringen!

vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## MSB (21 September 2014)

Gegenfrage:
Was wäre denn dein Ansatz für eine solche Berechnung?
Ob jetzt Zettel und Bleistift oder S7 spielt ja zunächst keine Rolle.

Vielen Dank schon mal, für deine Mitarbeit.


----------

